

Friday Cephalopod: It’s not really an alien - tokenadult
https://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2015/08/14/friday-cephalopod-its-not-really-an-alien/

======
tokenadult
Full text of the open-access scientific paper, "The octopus genome and the
evolution of cephalopod neural and morphological novelties," discussed in the
thread-opening post by a biologist.

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v524/n7564/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v524/n7564/full/nature14668.html)

